# Cannot burn dvds on macbook 13"



## jake.throssell (Sep 22, 2008)

when ever i place a blank dvd disk in
it takes the disk then 5 seconds later ejects it.
i dont know if there is a setting i need to fiddle with or if its the disk its self
i have tryed numerous types of blanks
the most recent been the Verbatim dvd +r 4.7gb 16x speed


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2008)

Click on the Apple in the top left hand corner. When the "About this Mac" box then click on the 'More Info' button. This will launch System Profiler and System Profiler. When it open highlight 'Disk burning' and see if OS X still sees the DVD burner.


----------



## jake.throssell (Sep 22, 2008)

MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8221:

  Firmware Revision:	GA0K
  Interconnect:	ATAPI
  Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipping Drive)
  Cache:	2048 KB
  Reads DVD:	Yes
  CD-Write:	-R, -RW
  Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
  Media:	Insert media and refresh to show available burn speeds

is what it says
i thought the 13" macbook's had dvd burners?
thats what i was told when i bought it


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2008)

OK try some of these steps:

1. Buy a CD/DVD lens cleaning disk and use it on the drive.

2. Get a can of compressed air (the one with that straw attachment with it), tilt the Macbook about 30 % and at a downward angle take the compressed air (with the straw attachment on it) and blow the air into to blow out any dust.

If neither of those things work consult Accelerate You Macintosh's drive lasso (less is more reports when searching the drive lasso) and replace that drive by seeing iFixIt's guide to see how to replace that drive. If you are not faint of heart replacing that drive and if you are still under AppleCare, call it into Apple.


----------



## JeffCGD (Sep 22, 2008)

Unfortunately Apple differentiates their Macbook line currently by only having the upper tier model(s) with DVD burners (referred to as 'Superdrives, which burn CDs and DVDs). Lower spec Macbooks (such as my Gfs) have 'Combo drives' with Read and Write CDs, but ONLY read DVDs, not write them.

Sorry you had to find out after the fact.


----------



## jake.throssell (Sep 22, 2008)

bugger aye
any one know any good external dvd burners that are compattible with mac?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2008)

jake.throssell said:


> bugger aye
> any one know any good external dvd burners that are compattible with mac?



Get an idea here and also consult Accelerate Your Macintosh drive reader search lasso. It is great service.


----------

